# Multiple Myeloma ,,,way off topic..



## Laura (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone here know about it or had personal expereince with it? My dad was just diagnosed with it...I lost my mom 2 1/2 years ago to Brain Cancer.. Not ready to deal with this...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Laura, So sorry to hear. I can't help you with any info, but will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## Isa (Jul 14, 2008)

Laura 

I am really sorry. It must be very difficult for you, your father and your family. My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## Laura (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words.. We will be finding out soon how 'bad' it is and what will need to be done to fight it. 
He has reason to fight, but he hates to be sick and burden to others.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Laura, please keep us posted on your fathers condition. I hope you understand why I 
PM'd you insead of posting publicly. Know we are all pulling for him and your whole family. Holding you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laura (Jul 23, 2008)

Dad got his results today. He does have this cancer. Stage 3. They are starting him on Pill form chemo, and injections once a month for his bones. He is 'happy' with this considering it could have been worse. They hope to keep it stable or knock it down a bit. No cure for this. People can live for years, but it can also turn ugly and go quickly... no way to know which it will be. Wait and see watch and HUGS!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Laura as bad as that sounds I am happy for you and your dad. As you said it could have been much worse. Keep the faith and give lots of HUGS and LOVE to each other daily.
Hugs to you.


----------



## Isa (Jul 24, 2008)

Laura

I am ''happy'' for your dad (Happy because as you said it could have been much worst). As Robyn said '' keep the faith''. I am sure that God is watching over your dad.


----------



## Laura (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all, and thank you for all the nice thoughts and words!
well. dad has been doing the chemo for only two months.. the Dr is really pleased with the results. his 'numbers' are heading in the right direction for a second month.. and the Dr feels that they will be able to put him in remission.. no cure for this.. but they can stop the progression.. so.. that is GOOD news!!!! 
he has lost a lot of weight tho.. not a recommended weight loss program.. so we hope to get the weight back on him.. he is 5 10 and now 138... he feels good tho. and he is eating.. so he will talk to a dietician to see what he needs to do..


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 20, 2008)

I am glad to hear that he is doing well Laura. I am sure it has been tough on him but glad the doctors are positive. I am sure he will have no trouble putting some weight back on when he is done his treatments. Good News!


----------



## Isa (Sep 20, 2008)

Good news Laura

I am really happy that the doctors are positive. I am sure the dietician will give him some sugestions to put some weight back.


----------



## Josh (Sep 20, 2008)

im glad to hear the doctors have a positive outlook. keep us posted on his progression. our thoughts are with you!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Laura That is great news. Once the chemo is stopped and with the help of the Dietician the weight will come back. (Big smiles  and hugs to you both).


----------



## Laura (Oct 9, 2008)

*RE: Multiple Myeloma ,,,way off topic..Update*

My dads numbers are still getting better.. he feels Much Better! Starting to get life back to normal and have interest in things again!! He admitted it was effecting him mentally more then he realized.. Depressed. 
His weight is starting to come up as well. I wish I could donate some of mine to him!!! 
Anyway.. thought I'd update.


----------



## Isa (Oct 9, 2008)

*RE: Multiple Myeloma ,,,way off topic..Update*

Good news Laura, I am really happy for you and your dad. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Laura (Nov 13, 2008)

UPDATE!!!! Dad's protein levels are good and the Dr has taken him off Chemo!! if his levels stay this way.. he will be in Remission.. Good news!! Of course, there is no cure, so we just have to sit back and wait, enjoy life and keep fingers crossed. 
Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 13, 2008)

That is Great news Laura. I will keep the prayers coming your way for your dad to stay in Remission. Happy Happy news


----------



## Isa (Nov 13, 2008)

Very good news Laura . I am very happy your dad is doing better. I will keep you both in my thought. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2008)

Good news, Laura. Happy Holidays to you and your family also.

Yvonne


----------

